# Gegenstände herstellen



## Mahatmagandy (17. Juli 2005)

Also wollte fragen ob es ihrgenndwie möglich ist, die Sachen die man herstellen kann in der Statistik voin Blasc anzeigen zu lassen..

Also das z.B. für die Gilde jeder schauen kann, wer was herstellen kann...

Dann können die Gildenmitglieder schauen ah der kann das und dies herstellen...

So auf die Art wie das Rüstungsfenster nur das dann da die Gegenstände sind...

(Weiß net so ganz ob ihr jetzt wisst was ich meine da ich in erklären nicht der Held bin)


----------



## B3N (18. Juli 2005)

Wir wissen was du meinst und bisher ist sowas nicht geplant. Rezepte sind bei uns zwar soweit alle drin, aber eben nicht sortiert nach Craftern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenwurm (18. Juli 2005)

Ich halte das aber auch für sehr sinnvoll. Und es müsste unbedingt eine "Suchfunktion" geben, wo man z.B. "Rüstungsset" eingibt und anschliessend alle Charaktere angezigt werden, die das hersellen können.


----------



## Mahatmagandy (18. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen was du meinst und bisher ist sowas nicht geplant. Rezepte sind bei uns zwar soweit alle drin, aber eben nicht sortiert nach Craftern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre sowas denn noch ihrgenndwie drinne?

Also wäre das machbar?

Wenn ja könntet ihr das bitte demnächst so in die Tat umsetzten? Weil das erspart viel Zeit, und würden bestimmt viele Leute nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenwurm (19. Juli 2005)

*zustimm*


----------

